# Family come to visit...flooded in



## Ozzie Overo (Jul 27, 2010)

we have had 4 days of rain. 1st pic 1st day of water in the Little River. 2nd, 3rd and 4th pics 4th day. My family can't get back to Sydney till tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Woah! Water! I don't see it that often here in Az! Hopefully you can get home soon, though.


----------

